# 75gal Rivers edge.



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Planning out my first planted build and I am giving you guys the opportunity to live vicariously through me (and my wallet)

I have a stand that I built for a 75gal (cherry finish) but should fit a 90 gal as well. 

For lighting I already have a 48" 4 bulb HO T5 odysea unit

I also have a aqua controller jr I plan on using for automation. I need new ph and temp probes. 

Now here's where you guys come in!

1. Substrate:

Leaning toward black. I am a big fan of brightwell aquatics http://brightwellaquatics.com/products/rio_escuro_m.php and would love to use their substrate but can not find it for sale anywhere. Back up would be eco complete and maybe black diamond. 


Other suggestions are more than welcome. Mineralized mud, ect?

2. Background:

Normally I make my own, but realistically I end up spending an arse ton in the process. For around $200 these are pretty sweet backgrounds 
http://www.gillsnfins.ca/deluxe3d.php#tanganyika_rock
Either the canyon or the tanganyika. I prefere the tanganyika.
Or I could just do a plain black background but would prefere 3D 

3. Filtration:

This is where I could use the most help. Silence is golden. 
size, type, pre filters ect.

I would prefer to go the canister route as the sound of splashing water drives me nuts, No HOB or sumps. Could I use a ro filter canister filled with filter floss as sort of a pre filter to capture larger organic matter?

How should I go about plumbing everything? I have a drill bit that will fit a 1/2" bulkhead but I could always order other sizes from www.glass-holes.com 

I would prefer drilling vs any unsightly lines dangling into the tank. 

Lighting: 

I prefer giesemann bulbs. I have one aquablue+ and an actinic bulb. I assume the rest would need to be replaced. Suggestions?


CO2:

I am a complete noob when it comes to this subject. Can I assume that a 5# aluminum tank would be enough for a 75-90 gal tank? As far as regulators, needle valves and ect I am at a complete loss. 

Livestock:

The fun part! Originally I was planning on doing a discus / tetra tank but after doing more research on them I am thinking of ditching the discus idea.

I really want to do a handfull of CRS and maybe other species of shrimp. But I could always do a tank on the kitchen counter for them. 

Now for other livestock, neon tetras, oto, maybe large school of C.pygmaeus, killifish? any particular rare awesome looking species that would be cool to breed?

Plants: Star moss?, Utricularia graminifolia, Hemianthus callitrichoides, tiger lotus, red rubin sword, Limnophila aromatica

Any other suggestions? :help:


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Would microrasbora galaxy go ok with killifish and tetras?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the Fluval G6 really worth the outrageous price tag? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+21092&pcatid=21092

or am I better off going with the eheim G or pro series?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok.....eheim it is.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay tax returns here!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Getting ready to run up to petsmart or where ever to pick up my 75 or 90gal tank.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow sounds cool! I'm not sure if I can offer any help but it sure sounds cool! Apistos are cool fish that are super cool! Many choices in type and most are small and pretty as well as being relatively easy to breed. 

I run a 10# co2 setup on my 75 and it seems sufficient but I had leaks so my refills were premature and not typical. From what I read 5# should be sufficient for a 75 the 10# was a criagslist bargain is why I have that size. 

Good luck looking forward to what you come up with. 

10 gallon journal - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=158315
75 gallon journal - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=151037


----------



## Hawkian (Apr 14, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Is the Fluval G6 really worth the outrageous price tag? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+21092&pcatid=21092
> 
> or am I better off going with the eheim G or pro series?


Hagen makes really good stuff (other than their test kits - they suck) but it is usually overpriced. Good that you decided against it in the end.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

ok not to keep flip flopping but it looks like I am going to go with a 75gal aqeon if I can find one local. 

For filtrations its going to be eheim ultra G 160 (don't think this is over kill do you?)

Substratum will be black diamond and eco complete. How many bags do you think I would need?

For a background I am going to go with the aqua terra 3d rainforest or canyon I can't make up my mind.

What are some good brands of Test kits and what exactly should I be testing for in Fresh water?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

For Co2 is this a good deal for a tank? http://www.amazon.com/5-LB-CO2-Cylinder-Aluminum/dp/B0023VE8F2

Is this regulator any good?
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Ins...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328307258&sr=1-1

I should be able to program my controller to turn off and on the CO2 when ph reaches certain points


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Substratum will be black diamond and eco complete. How many bags do you think I would need?


I like the look of 2-3 inches of substrate

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html



D3monic said:


> What are some good brands of Test kits and what exactly should I be testing for in Fresh water?


Seachem, salifert, elos make good kits. But the testing procedure is really what matters. Make sure you make reference solutions. Take a few different samples from the tank if you're really want accurate results. If you're spending that much money on test kits and taking the time to test your water, i'm guessing you're interested in the tests being accurate.

As for what you can test for, that rabbit whole goes down a long ways...

Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, PH, KH, GH, and CO2 with a drop checker, are the most common ones. 

No matter what though, distinguishing color is somewhat difficult, depending on your eyesight, background light, etc.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

D3monic said:


> ok not to keep flip flopping but it looks like I am going to go with a 75gal aqeon if I can find one local.
> 
> For filtrations its going to be eheim ultra G 160 (don't think this is over kill do you?)
> 
> For a background I am going to go with the aqua terra 3d rainforest or canyon I can't make up my mind.


i just picked up an aqueon 75 at a lfs for $89.00 the other day. then the wife gives me the green light on the 125g i wanted!!  god bless the I.R.S.!!!LOL so i guess it will sit until i can gather equipment :icon_sad:

i'm a believer in the school of thought that you can't have enough filtration. i kinda like the idea you had about the r/o canister as a prefilter, but i would plumb it with a bypass so that cleaning it won't cause too much of a headache or mess.

if you are really going to put tetras in the tank, then go for the rainforest or amazon tree. they would look sweet!! now i'm thinking the amazon tree with a bunch of swords and crypts in my 75 with a school of about 50 cardinals in it.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> god bless the I.R.S.!!!LOL
> 
> now i'm thinking the amazon tree with a bunch of swords and crypts in my 75 with a school of about 50 cardinals in it.


Don't forget a school of Galaxy Rasboras! 

I like those backgrounds because theres enough room behind them that you can run all your filtration, heating and probes behind them out of site.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok heres what I got planned for fish so far,

6-8 Galaxy Rasbosa

10-15 CRS

2-3 otos

5 Green or dwarf corydoras 

a couple Gardneri Clown (Killifish)

and maybe a handfull of blue tetra

Am I missing anything on the clean up crew side?


----------



## WillPlanted (Jan 14, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Ok heres what I got planned for fish so far,
> 
> 6-8 Galaxy Rasbosa
> 
> ...


I would add some amano shrimp and a few more otos, but other then that its looking good.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I am sad, I was excited that I found a place that carried all the fish and supplies I wanted https://www.azgardens.com/ShoppingCart.aspx?add=true&ReturnUrl=showproduct.aspx?ProductID=836 but during a coupon code search I found reviews on the place and they where mostly negative  

http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/63/#b

Any other suggestions of where to order plants and fish from?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

The SnS section

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

D3monic, the swapnshop has some great plants for sale!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I got a handfull of the ordering out of the way. Just need new probes for my ACJ. 

Sand, co2 tank, eco complete and a few odds and ends I can find local.



















approaching my 1200 self imposed limit quick.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Heres a very loose idea for what I have in mind for this tank. Maybe a little different branching. Haven't found a piece I like yet. 

Left side heavily planted with a stump and branch hanging out over the open area. 

Tall grass in the back, xmas moss , java fern or some crypts maybe in the dark areas , tiger lotus, dwarf hair grass and a pasture of Utricularia graminifolia out in the open bright area. 

background










Loose sketch (I know I gots no skillz)










Blue circles are returns / recirculation. Blue square is filtration inlet made of steel grating covered in black foam pad to keep the skrimpz in.


----------



## dundadundun (Apr 8, 2010)

that eheim should be perfect.

LaMotte test kit.

Co2... start a separate thread. maknwar or bettatail could likely help you out as well.

substrate calculator... http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html (i would use silica sand for the black diamond and figure maybe ~20% more due to weight)

yeah... AZgardens scares me. i learned the hard way some time ago.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the filter,light bulbs, food, Co2 manifold with bubble counter, test kits and a few other things in today. .. Bad news I need to send the filter back. The canister is cracked and broken all the way around.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr Foster sent me a replacement canister for the filter. Looks like it wasn't cracked internally so I will have a back up.

Unfortunately my 3d background arrived today broken. I was rather disappointed, from the looks online it was a thick sturdy background. It arrived and was rather thin (1/4 or so) and was cracked down the middle with a good size chunk broken off. 

Waiting to hear back from amazon on it  I could probably silicone it all back together but at 138 with $50 shipping you expect more. It was just slapped into a box.

I was hoping to derim the tank tonight (bought onsale for $112) and get the background siliconed into place.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

A little bit of the driftwood came in. Still waiting on another stump from [Ebay Link Removed]

Thoughts? Let me know what placement you like better.






































Heres the other stump I am waiting on

[Ebay Link Removed]

The guy buying the frog tanks won't be up here until next friday now. I still haven't heard back from amazon about the broken background...I can't really do much else with the tank until its replaced. Will give me plenty of time to build the canopy I guess. I will have the lights elevated 12" or so.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its hard to ask for advice on hardscape cause everyone has their own opinions, if it were my tank however, i would try to put an angle to it. i like the position on the first tank, but i would rotate to match more of the last picture(just the opposite for the left), and lean it back some so it extends into the foreground more, and should provide better depth. 

Im personally not a big fan of the backgrounds like that cause its hard to match the hardscape with them, but your idea is spot on to flow with it. i think that driftwood would look great laying horizontal as well, it just wouldn't go with the back ground. using the small middle 90 degree branch, i would point it at the bottom of the tank , and the two longer branches would be shooting sideways in the air. (hope that makes sense)


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I like this placement the best i think


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I like this placement the best i think


This is good :thumbsup:


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont personally like when DW or other hardscapes are leaned up against the glass. I would try something like this. 










rotate the entire piece so the leg up in the top right corner is now in the bottom right. move it over to the left a little so the center of the wood is about 1/3 the length of the tank. I dont know if the dimensions of the wood will allow such position but it should put those 2 other branches up in the middle of the water column allowing for your little moss branch theme and it will leave some room to the right allowing you to plant your vals and crypts or whatever. 

In the end it is still your tank and what makes you happy.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

I see you've been lurking like me. I'm about to setup a simple planted nano.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shadowbox backgound, driftwood pieces have great shape and potential.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I agree with ace


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> i agree with ace


+1


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Busy weekend, my buddy came by and picked up all 10 of the frog tanks.

My replacement background arrived (unbroken!) and now that my stand was free I was able to start on all the electrical wiring. 










Controller, I still need to get new probes for it. 










Large power strip at the top is to the controller. Each outlet can be controlled individually. Everything laid out so there very slim chance of it getting wet. Redundant drip loops as well. 










Tank Derimmed (Talk about a pain in the arse!)










Over flow cut










Stainless steel mesh measured and cut. I couldn't find my lineman pliers and had to use bolt cutters. It was still a mega pain in the arse to cut. Took my almost two hours. This stuff was thicker than expected. 










Returns drilled ( I used a 1 1/4 holesaw for 3/4 couplings)



















Siliconed the background into place. 



















And how it will look from the front! 










I still need some rocks and stuff but for the most part its coming together.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh, picked up a large rubbermade tub to soak the large piece of wood. Turns out its a floater. How long does one normally have to soak a large piece for it to sink?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice background.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, I think I cut the overflow too big. Ohh well.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

depends on the wood... I had a piece that never sank. It was in the tank for 10 months.. gl.


----------



## Bensr20det (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks very nice. How thick is the glass? Will it be ok without the middle brace? That's alot of water.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I put the rim back on. The only way to get the background in is to take the rim off.


----------



## Bensr20det (Jul 27, 2011)

Had I paid closer attention to the last photos I would have seen that. I'm no detective. That's a lot of work for a background but it looks awesome and worth the time invested.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea it was, but the main reason I did it is so I wouldn't have to see all the junk hanging into the tank. Everything will be out of site except the drop checker.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good, still not cheaper than frogs


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't foresee my self spending $900 on three fish.. or shrimp for that matter.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ready to plant! 100 lbs of black beauty washed like crazy. Hands are raw as hell. Was pretty coarse. 










Now I just need some plants!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Lookin good! That stump on the right side came out nicely!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, I like it! Proving to be a pain in the arse to find UG... I posted a wanted add. Anyone know where I can get any?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I found some here http://www.carnivorousplantnursery....0018565.11667&page=product.html&product=12221 Placed an order.

What else can I start emersed? Looking to do Java fern, Christmas moss, maybe java moss, tiger lotus, maybe a penny wort. I assume everything else can wait until waters in the tank.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I got a few plant orders in today. 

One UG order yesterday, was a little pale but colored up over the course of the day.

My ug orders from carnivorous plants arrived rather sickly looking. They where shipped in water. They did throw in a bonus item Utricularia gibba but im not really a fan of it. The stringy looking UG is the one I got from CP.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Would the UG spread faster if I break it up more? I would hate to go overboard and end up killing it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like the plants arrived in good shape.  This tank is going to be awesome!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, still need a bunch of anubus and more crypts for around the driftwood and some tiger lotus. Jungle val in the corners to provide shade for the lower light plants while leaving the middle open for higher light and the UG. I figured I would need to wait until the water was in for the Val though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Thanks, still need a bunch of anubus and more crypts for around the driftwood and some tiger lotus. Jungle val in the corners to provide shade for the lower light plants while leaving the middle open for higher light and the UG. I figured I would need to wait until the water was in for the Val though.


Any specific crypts you are looking for?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really, still new to the plants so I haven't developed any preferences.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Not really, still new to the plants so I haven't developed any preferences.


If you think of any let me know and I can probably get a hold of any of the more common ones for you.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Not really, still new to the plants so I haven't developed any preferences.


check out bronze crypt wendtii...one of my favs, for ease of care and looks


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got some dwarf sword in today along with the lost in transit eurios.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

roud: Great start, D3monic! Just like a pro already! :thumbsup:

When are you going to fill it?

.....and, I think that the UG is fine the way it is. The clumps are pretty small.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I am going to give it another 5-6 weeks with me slowly gassing it for everything to take root nicely. I wan't to give the moss time to attach without me tying it down as well. 

Just ordered myself a fluval ebi while getting the kids birthday presents on amazon. I can use this for my selective breeding shrimp tank the remaining culls can go into the 75.

Also started a wanted thread for anubias, java fern and maybe some crypts. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/168025-wtb-misc-anubias-java-ferns.html

Where do you guys order your cool stone from?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered a box of Seiryu Stone for the ebi, can't wait!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Im breaking down a tank and might have a group of crypts for sale. Wendtii red, lutea, and undulata. Let me know


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is shaping up really well. The wood you picked looks awesome with that background.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks, I just ordered a handful of anubias and java fern to tie to it. Also some eurios for the transition from UG to tall plants. I plan on using pigmy sword on the left and eurios on the right

The subwassertang isn't looking too happy where its at. Keeps drying out even though I spray it twice a day. I am sure it will bounce back as soon as the tank is filled.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a couple shots


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just bored... no orders in today


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got some orders in today. H4n's was packaged great! My fluval ebi from amazon on the other hand made a horrible crumbling rattle when I picked up the box. 

Erio Cinereum


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh and I started a Copepod culture today. I wish I didn't give my spurilina powder away with the dart frog tadpoles. Would of been a good food source for them.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I ordered some SEIRYU STONE for my ebi from aqua forest but after I ordered it I read that it raises the waters PH and I wanted it to be my higher end shrimp tank. 

Instead I used most of them in the 75.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

After a total of over 10 hours of boiling and a week of being submerged in a tub this stump was finally ready to add. Its still buoyant but with the sand and rock I am hoping it will stay down. 

On the left










I also did a small amount of work on the canopy. I need to pick up a new jigsaw blade to finish the cabinet doors. 



















Once I get that done I can start the trim work.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

When I moved the stem plants on the left for the stump I discovered they already had a decent root system going. Just wish the UG would attach itself as quick.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got a little bit of the wood work done last night before dinner and tv. 



















Need to finish the cabinet doors today then i can start sanding and staining.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got most the sanding done on the canopy










Here is the canopy doors. Poorly constructed but constructed none the less. 










Wood conditioner tomorrow and if I have time first coat of stain.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Stained the canopy, getting ready to start adding coats of polyurethane.

Turned out halfway decent.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, nice carpentry! Impressive set-up!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks, its official though. I completely suck at making miter cuts. I wasted about as much wood as I used on the trim work.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Finished the polyurethane on the canopy ,got the tank all plumbed together and filled. 










I spent well over an hour trying to get that piece of crap eheim pro3 160 primed. Talk about a pain in the arse. Would of been a lot easier if the co2 reactor wasn't in line. 

I must say, I am rather disappointed in the eheim's flow. I was worried that there would be too much flow in the tank. Instead you cant even tell that there's a filter running. 

I wanted to run snail free but as soon as the tank was filled I spotted a few baby snail... sigh. 

Can anyone give me a ID on these and let me know if they are clean up crew or pest. I am not hip on FW snails. 



















both where tiny.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

they are dual purpose cleanup and pests. they eat algae, and they overrun your tank (ive had both). the lower one is worse. if there isnt enough food for them, they will eat crypt leaves, if you have them. thats when i started squishing any that dared go on the glass.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

If I see the little guy again he will get a salt bath, mwhahahaha


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

One looks like a ramshorn (top), the other a pond snail.... + 1 as above they have benefits and drawbacks. I personally never seen pond snails snack on healthy plants but I may not know what it looks like either. Squish them on the glass when you see the tiny ones and hopefully a fish will like the snail patty 

Snail free is almost impossible... Like your setup btw... 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice setup!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eheim Pro 3 series SUCK [email protected]! You're better off getting a CFS-500.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks nice and did a good job on the canopy. Like the layout.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Depending on the fish you have, the more you squish them, the more your fill will learn to eat them. They obviously have a hard shell, but when I come up to the tank my furcata's start picking at them because they are getting use to eating them. Now if only they could smash them up too.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Pulled three more baby pond snails. I will just keep pulling them as I see them. Ramshorn I will let stay. 

I did a 25% water change today because the water was looking a bit yellow. 

Don't remember the name of this plant but its turning nice and red at the tips. 










Also it has gone to seed. 



















I still need to get a bunch of Jungle val just don't have the $$ right now. 










What do you think about Tiger lotus on the right handside... I know its a bit close to the glass but the color contrast would be nice. 










This crypt took a hit in shipping and only had one and a dying leaf left. I would say its bouncing back.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Also I greatly regret not including a closed loop system. I was expecting a bit more flow from a system rated for 160 gallon. I might end up installing a second filter as well. Or at least something that can double as a reactor for carbon or purigin if I choose to use it.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch of jungle val, a couple narrow leaf chain swords, one red ruben sword, red W. Cypt, and have a red tiger lotus on its way.

that should have me set for plants and now its just the long wait for cycle and adding fish.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I was doing a water change and the stump on the right floated up out of the sand taking a few plants with it. I can't get it back down into the sand. I had to rely on rocks to hold it down. Hopefully it will eventually stay down. 

Not to mention the tank is even DIRTIER than before I did the water change...


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I was doing a water change and the stump on the right floated up out of the sand taking a few plants with it. I can't get it back down into the sand. I had to rely on rocks to hold it down. Hopefully it will eventually stay down.
> 
> Not to mention the tank is even DIRTIER than before I did the water change...


:icon_lol: Welcome to being an aquarist. Everything looked like it was going way to smoothly in this tank. :icon_wink

Wait for the eventual leak somewhere, from something and the mass algae outbreak by....err something. lol


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Did my first water test today. 

PH 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite .25
Nitrate 5.0
GH 4
KH 4 = PPM 71.6

I will retest Monday after a water change Sunday night. 

When do you think it would be safe to add the first guinea pig fish or two?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just stopped by aquarium adventures, picked up 10 oto's and 7 pygmy cory's to move the cycle along. 



















They just got a shipment of plants in too, picked up some ludwiga (rest of name eludes me, the red one.), Huge java ferns for 2.99 and some potted crypt parva.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ludwigia Glandulosa.

Looking good, bro!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

rather dissapointed with my recent plant shipment. Rather poor looking and I could of found much better looking plants at my LFS. Pics once I waste my time planting them.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Things are coming along nicely. Picked up some purigen since the water is so brown from tannins.










I am completely in love with my oto's I never imagined them to be so lively. They really seem to enjoy this side of the tank. 




























My "Other" type of aquatic bladderwort. 










I placed a order for the remaining bulk of my fish (still holding back from shrimp)

Excited for these additions from msjinkzd

Boraras brigitta x 15 
Danio margaritatus x 10 
Nannostomus mortenthaleri (Coral red pencilfish)- 
Orange zebra otos- x3 
Microcrabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri) x 4 
Zebra nerite x5

Bringing my soon to be stock list to


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I have thread algae popping up all over the tank. I think it hitched in on some erios. Anything eat the stuff?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I added a small pinch of black worms to the tank. I may regret this later but I love my microfauna.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

5 gal water change last night

PH 7.2 (will adjust co2 to lower)

ammonia= 0

Nitrite .25

Nitrate 0

KH....7?

GH 4

Added 56 drops of brightwell floringrow (is copper free)


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet tank man! cant wait to see all the fish swimming around the tank! your photography is amazing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, not sure if its the glass or the cloudy water but I can't get anything in focus unless its right up against the glass. I will be pissed if its the glass.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Purigen is finally starting to clear up the water yay! I seriously need to redesign the over flow because I am not getting any surface skimming action and proteins build up quick!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Good news! My order from msjinkzd came today. Every thing looks great and I can not wait until they are done drip acclimating. 

One of the orange zebra oto's looks gravid so maybe with some luck we will see some eggs in the near future. 

Bad news, dinking around in the canopy I noticed that the trim on the back of the tank was bowing and starting to separate. Might be from the canopy resting on the center brace. Maybe I will remove the canopies center brace that's resting on it. I have clamps holding it against the glass for now and maybe this Sunday I drain the water level down a foot or so and try to re-silicone the rim back on.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Scarlet badis?



















I love the coral red pencil fish.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone?

Scarlet badis?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Well its confirmed, I was accidentally sent S. Badis instead of CPD. 

Feed out some copopods from the culture today. Red chilis and pencil fish went ape shart for them. 

I am also in love with the micro crabs I ordered. Very cool little guys.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered grindal, micro and daphnia cultures to condition the fish for breeding. 

Correction to above post, those are Dario H. not scarlet badis. I knew this but kept callign them that for some dumb reason.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Been having some success with the new dario spawning. Managed to get it on video

Dario Hysginon spawning


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Stopped by the LFS this weekend. Picked up a dozen or so Galaxy Rasbora. They where in a tank with a bunch of white cloud minnows so their tails are all chewed up but they where a good price. I rescued them from certain death. Dude at the store was cool. Gave me like 13-14 and a black morph cherry shrimp and they where 40% off. 



















Since adding them my chili rasbora have been hiding. 




























Red Ruben Swords recovering nicely.










Some shots from Ebi-topia





































Feeding Time


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got galaxies, too. Yours are a great deal darker and bluer than mine, I wish mine were as pretty, but they have a lot of personality.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that was the only one out of the dozen that didn't have chewed up fins.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

B. brigittae will stay hidden if there are any fish larger than themselves around. Maybe give them a smaller tank of their own. You wont regret it


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

They are out this morning and hesitantly interacting with the galaxies. I am in the process of moving the Dario H to their own tank since they are raging pricks when it comes to defending their nest sites.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Picked up some cultures and some really long Val's from a local. Also had some nice CB CPD


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

CPD Courtship dance

Who's leg do you have to hump to get proper youtube embedding around here :icon_mrgr


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Reef club got a new par meter in and I was the first to try it out. 











75gal. standard size. 

48" odyssea T5 HO 54watt positioned 14" above water surface. 

Bulb combo 1.

guiessman aqua blue+ and 6500k










Bulb combo 2. (my fav)

Aqua blue+ and Daylight 12000k 










Combo 3. 

All 4 bulbs on max 3 hours a day (but currently not due to thread algae)












I would like to use all 4 all the time but I have been battling thread and BBA but the system is also new and they hitchhiked on some moss so hard to say if its just lighting.

actually happy with the ebi's readings and plants seem happy.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yesterday I moved several CPD and chilli pairs to a temp breeding tank. Just a few floaters, moss and the bottom half bare half ecoweb (had some laying around) will keep them in there for 3-4 days then pull them and see if anything hatches out.

On the way out the door this morning I witnessed multiple simultaneous spawns. despite my wife chewing me out I grabbed the camera to try to get a video. Click it on.... Red flashing battery light! 

The Dario in both tanks were spawning at the same time, CPD and Chilis where spawning in the main tank as well. 

I think all the white worms and the water change last night got everyone in the mood. 

I think I am pretty prepared for fry once I do get some I can raise myself. 

10 Gal of Green water (set up less than a week ago!)
also got a small backup.










Micro worms -multiple thriving cultures
Grindal worms - Just got in from ebay and not booming yet
White worms - Producing good and harvesting daily. 
moina- 2.5 gal mini bucket culture and a small backup.

Heres the counter top dario tank. Males are too aggressive for my 75gal. I set this one up in hopes of breeding them.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Moved my CPD and Chilis back to the main tank. Hopefully will have some fry in the next couple days.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Did you fatten the females up beforehand? Cpds dont drop a lot of eggs at once unless you condition them up for a week or so. Fry are very small too so micro foods are great. I raised a group a couple years ago in a big bunch of java moss, feeding golden pearls and eventually microworms and DBSE. I had a good time raising those little guys sure you will too. good luck and keep us posted. Doesnt seem like a lot of people are breeding this awesome little fish nowadays


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, awesome background


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

kwheeler91 said:


> Did you fatten the females up beforehand? Cpds dont drop a lot of eggs at once unless you condition them up for a week or so. Fry are very small too so micro foods are great. I raised a group a couple years ago in a big bunch of java moss, feeding golden pearls and eventually microworms and DBSE. I had a good time raising those little guys sure you will too. good luck and keep us posted. Doesnt seem like a lot of people are breeding this awesome little fish nowadays


Yea I have been fattening everyone up. Lots of white worms, micro worms, moina, cyclopeeze and borneo wild S. 

CPD are still relatively new to my tank so I am still in the process of fattening them up but they have been spawning in the main tank so fingers crossed. They are still relatively young. I was surprised at how big they actually get when i seen another members breeding set up.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like you got the right ingredients for the job  I dont know how you went about it exactly but if you didnt already try it this way seperate the females for a while and then introduce the males into the breeding tank the night before, they spawn everyday at sunrise. 
Hopefully im not coming across as a know it all I just really loved this fish when I kept them and want to share my experience with them to help you be successful at keeping them sustained in the hobby through captive breeding.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I will try that the next time I put them into the breeder.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got in 11 blue pearls today. Everybody is deciding if they are lunch or roommates. 










Also spotted my first Dario H. Fry hanging out under the UG. Looks to be eating well.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

*crickets


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

D3monic said:


> *crickets


I know the feeling, haha. 

Still a great tank, interested in seeing the blue pearls more clearly.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Congratz on the fry man! Does look healthy


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> I know the feeling, haha.
> 
> Still a great tank, interested in seeing the blue pearls more clearly.


If I spot any I will try to snap a pic, they pretty much looked like ghost shrimp when i added them but will hopefully color up like I see in pics.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new adds and fry.

LOL, I know about them crickets.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

D3monic said:


> *crickets


I just noticed this thread today. I guess it's easy to get lost in the shuffle. But you've got some great shots in here, and I hope your breeding projects work out.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

mcqueenesq said:


> I just noticed this thread today. I guess it's easy to get lost in the shuffle. But you've got some great shots in here, and I hope your breeding projects work out.


Thanks, kind of surprised by the lack of interest in other members tanks. You still get 20 replies to the same stupid question but no one takes the time to actually look at each others tank threads. 

I know I am as guilty as anyone for just skimming looking for catchy titles but I find myself clicking member tanks in their sigs more than anything.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a quick video I shot today. So far I have only spotted one at a time so no idea how many there actually is. Doesn't help they like hiding in the UG.

Dario Hysginon Fry (click me!)


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Above fry is still alive and kicking. Maybe a 1/4 of adult size now. Also have a handfull of shrimplets in my ebi-topia


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

My lil Dario fry is almost all grown up. Bigger than my chilis and almost as big as a CPD

Free swimming in the open now. 


















Blue pearl










With flash









About as visible as my fresh water clams get










This was a hitchiker with my CPD Just a fry when i got it but now its getting color... Endler?










Random plant shots


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ya, that's some sort of endler.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like the tail color coming in.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

quality photos


----------

